#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  gelatine haram/ halal HIER ZIE JE HET ANTWOORD!

## fatima_9

Asalamoe 3laykoem beste broeders en zusters, 

Er is erg veel onduidelijkheid over het feit of gelatine haram of halal is.
Dit hoeft nu niet meer. 
Mijn zus die werkt in een laboratorium en die heeft het mij zo uitgelegd. 
De stof gelatine heeft zo'n lange procces meegemaakt waarin het met verschillende stoffen is vermengd dat het niet meer de stof is dat het was. 
Mijn zus die gaf me een ander voorbeeld zie hieronder:
In paracetamol zitten verschillende stoffen als je de verschillende stoffen drinkt kan je er aan dood gaan. Maar de uiteindelijke stof PARACETAMOL is een geneesmiddel. Dit middel is door zoveel stappen gegaan dat het niet meer het dodelijke stof is dat het was.

Op de website http://www.al-yaqeen.com/ wordt hetzelfde gevraagd, hier zie je het antwoord:

In veel producten zoals snoep en andere lekkernijen zit gelatine. Mag je dit eten? 

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper.
De meest correcte uitspraak hierover die door de recente geleerden is gedaan, is dat dit toegestaan is omdat het hier een product betreft die een verandering heeft ondergaan en niet meer in zijn oorspronkelijke staat verkeert.
En Allah weet het beter. 
Sheich Fawaz Jneid

Ik hoop dat dit een bevestigende antwoord is. 
w3laykoem asalaam

----------


## Ins

Dus dan mogen we ook alcoholazijn gebruiken en voorbereide maaltijden waarin witte wijn vermengd werd?

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Dus dan mogen we ook alcoholazijn gebruiken en voorbereide maaltijden waarin witte wijn vermengd werd?*


 in de islaam is het zo dat wanneer iets verdacht is, dat je beter er afstand van kan nemen. waar het gelatine betreft, hier kun je bijna niet omhen, het zit bijna overal in (snoep, sommige cakes etc.) de maaltijden met wijn erin is een ander verhaal, die kun je wel degelijk vermijden, door gewoon een ander maaltijd te bereiden. er zijn ook hee veel alternatieven waar het azijn betreft.
assalaam
tazia

----------


## Ins

Dus als er op mijn tonijnsalade wijnazijn staat of op mijn ketchup alcoholazijn, dan is dat dus geen probleem.

----------


## taziaatjuh

nee dan is het dus haraam..

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Dus als er op mijn tonijnsalade wijnazijn staat of op mijn ketchup alcoholazijn, dan is dat dus geen probleem.*


azijnzuur (H4C202) Uiteindelijk wordt alle wijn azijn. GB: acetic acid of ethanoic acid, IT: acido acetico, DE: Essigsure 

www.wijn.org/woordboek/a.html

Het assortiment azijnen is groot. Je hebt vruchtenazijn, natuurazijn en synthetische azijn.
Bij vruchtenazijn wordt de azijn gevormd door bijvoorbeeld appelsap of druivensap op natuurlijke wijze te laten gisten zodat er alcohol ontstaat. *Door deze appelcider of wijn in aanraking te laten komen met lucht zorgt de van nature aanwezige azijnzuurbacterie (die overgebracht wordt door fruitvliegjes) er vervolgens voor dat de alcohol omgezet wordt in azijnzuur*. Veelal wordt een deel van het verkregen azijnzuur bewaard om als starter te dienen voor de volgende lading te maken azijn. De smaak van de cider dan wel wijn is na de azijnzuurgisting wat vlakker geworden maar nog steeds duidelijk herkenbaar. Alle sporen, mineralen en zouten van het beginproduct zitten nog in de vruchtenazijn. Als de azijn klaar is wordt deze tenslotte gefilterd.

http://www.nieuweband.nl/dnbpubl/ind...rget=azijn.htm

In 'echte' azijn is de alcohol dus omgezet en dus mogen we dit gebruiken.

----------


## Ins

I don't know hoor...Je begint met een varken of eender welk ander dier en op het einde heb je niets meer van dat dier in de substantie?...Waarom begin je dan berhaupt met het dier?

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Wist je dat glas voornamelijk met zand gemaakt wordt?*


Zand is 1. niet haraam en komt 2. ook niet op die manier in je lichaam terecht. Straks vertel je me nog dat het varkensgedeelte in gelatine buiten aan je lippen bllijft hangen ofzo.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Dus dan mogen we ook alcoholazijn gebruiken en voorbereide maaltijden waarin witte wijn vermengd werd?*


Het eerste stukje al beantwoord. Over het 2e : als je het maar goed lang genoeg verwarmd dan vervliegt alle alcohol en dus is het ok.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Haha, ik vertel jou niks meer, I promise, Ins.*


Wat doe jij Reporter? eet je gelatine?

Ben jij overtuigd door dit verhaal?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Example: Let us say that someone uses the fat of a dead animal to make soap. That fat is najis, but the chemical change that it was put through makes it taahir.
> 
> He also mentioned in his book of fiqh, Al-Muhalla: "If the quality of the substance of naturally impure objects changes the name which was given to it so that it is no more applicable to it and it is given a new name which is given to a pure object, so it is no more an impure thing. It becomes a new object, with a new rule."*


Dus als je varkensvlees (najis) en ewrten bij elkaar stopt dan heet het erwtensoep en dus is het taahir en dus okey????

Lijkt mij nog steeds haram.

En dat 1e voorbeeld.. als je het vet van een dood varken neemt en daar mee gaat koken dan mag dat dus in jouw optiek?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Mijn optiek? Mag ik je er even aan herinneren dat ik geen Shaykh (Islamitische hooggeleerde) ben. Daarvoor moet je in mijn sig. (ondertekening) zijn.
> 
> Verder heb ik tegen jouw maat al het volgende gesteld:
> 
> 
> Tot slot raad ik je aan dit nog eens goed door te nemen: http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...08#post2011008*


Ja ja.. verwijzen kan ik ook .. maar leg het nu zelf eens uit :




> Dus als je varkensvlees (najis) en ewrten bij elkaar stopt dan heet het erwtensoep en dus is het taahir en dus okey????
> 
> Lijkt mij nog steeds haram.


Dat met die wijn daar kan ik in komen. Dus dat druiven (niet haram) worden omgezet in iets wat haram is maar dat dit weer wijnazijn kan worden wat niet haram is.

Maar ik bedoel de logica die er achter zit met dit voorbeeld:




> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> Geplaatst door The_Reporter 
> Example: Let us say that someone uses the fat of a dead animal to make soap. That fat is najis, but the chemical change that it was put through makes it taahir.
> 
> He also mentioned in his book of fiqh, Al-Muhalla: "If the quality of the substance of naturally impure objects changes the name which was given to it so that it is no more applicable to it and it is given a new name which is given to a pure object, so it is no more an impure thing. It becomes a new object, with a new rule."

----------


## fatima_9

asalamoe 3laykoem allemaal, 

Geplaatst door Ins 
I don't know hoor...Je begint met een varken of eender welk ander dier en op het einde heb je niets meer van dat dier in de substantie?...Waarom begin je dan berhaupt met het dier? 

Miss doordat je het dier in het begin gebruikt en nodig hebt dat je er weer iets van kan maken wat wel halal is. Dit zouden wij mogen eten omdat het dan door zoveel processen is gegaan en met zoveel stoffen is vermengd dat het niet meer de stof is die het was. Maar dat je wel het dier voor nodig had.

snap je het........  :knipoog:  

asalamoe 3laykoem

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door fatima_9_ 
> *asalamoe 3laykoem allemaal, 
> 
> Geplaatst door Ins 
> I don't know hoor...Je begint met een varken of eender welk ander dier en op het einde heb je niets meer van dat dier in de substantie?...Waarom begin je dan berhaupt met het dier? 
> 
> Miss doordat je het dier in het begin gebruikt en nodig hebt dat je er weer iets van kan maken wat wel halal is. Dit zouden wij mogen eten omdat het dan door zoveel processen is gegaan en met zoveel stoffen is vermengd dat het niet meer de stof is die het was. Maar dat je wel het dier voor nodig had.
> 
> snap je het........  
> ...



 :verward:  Ok, dit wordt boeiend...Hmm, kan jij mij een manier tonen om tabak en alcohol ook halal te maken, dan is alles compleet.  :boogjes:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> Example: Let us say that someone uses the fat of a dead animal to make soap. That fat is najis, but the chemical change that it was put through makes it taahir.


Dus als je varkensvlees (najis) in een pan met erwten doet wordt het erwtensoepje (taahir).




> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> He also mentioned in his book of fiqh, Al-Muhalla: "If the quality of the substance of naturally impure objects changes the name which was given to it so that it is no more applicable to it and it is given a new name which is given to a pure object, so it is no more an impure thing. It becomes a new object, with a new rule."


De hans kazan truc is dat het anders moet gaan heten. Die truc wordt toegepast. 




> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> * Ok, dit wordt boeiend...Hmm, kan jij mij een manier tonen om tabak en alcohol ook halal te maken, dan is alles compleet. *


Dus de truc van the_Reporter toegepast:

als je bacardi (najis) en cola mengt wordt het een baco (taahir) !
Nou.. die andere kan je nu zelf wel verzinnen he?!

hub hub hub .. barbatruc!!  :moeilijk:

----------


## fatima_9

*Geplaatst door ins: 
Ok, dit wordt boeiend...Hmm, kan jij mij een manier tonen om tabak en alcohol ook halal te maken, dan is alles compleet.*  

 :haha:  hahah nee sorry kan niet.

Asalamoe 3laykoem

----------


## fatima_9

*Geplaatst door Ibnu:
als je bacardi (najis) en cola mengt wordt het een baco (taahir) !
Nou.. die andere kan je nu zelf wel verzinnen he?!* 

Mijn beste broeder dus als ik het goed begrijp zeg jij dat als je cola met bacardi mengt dat dat dus TAAHIR is. Dit betekent dat je het dan wel mag drinken. (als je dit bedoelt natuurlijk en als ik het natuurlijk goed begrijp!!!)

UUhm maar kijk als bacardie met cola mengt dan zit er minder alcohol percentage in omdat het is verdund dat begrijp ik maar er zit nog alcohol in! dus je kan er ook dronken van worden als je er te veel van drinkt toch.....?!?  :Confused:  
Maar mijn beste broeder als je er dronken van kan worden dan is het toch niet TAAHIR....?!? dan is het toch haraam. 

Zou je dit voor mij willen verduidelijken a.u.b. 

Asalamoe 3laykoem

----------


## MarinadeMix

Question : 


For a great time now my community and I have been concerned with the issue of foods such as Gelatin, mono and dyglycerides, pepsin and rennetAll these thing are in our foods today and yet we do not know what we can eat and the reason for each. PLease give me a very detailed response that could end this trouble.

Answer : 

Praise be to Allaah. 

Allaah has blessed His slaves by creating for them all kinds of provision on earth, and He has permitted them to eat from that which is halaal (permissible) and good; this includes very many things, it is not limited. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

O mankind! Eat of that which is lawful and good on the earth, and follow not the footsteps of Shaytaan (Satan). Verily, he is to you an open enemy. [al-Baqarah 2:168] 

Allaah forbids a limited number of foods, as He says (interpretation of the meaning): 

Say (O Muhammad): I find not in that which has been revealed to me anything forbidden to be eaten by one who wishes to eat it, unless it be Maitah (a dead animal) or blood poured forth (by slaughtering or the like), or the flesh of swine (pork); for that surely, is impure or impious (unlawful) meat (of an animal) which is slaughtered as a sacrifice for others than Allaah (or has been slaughtered for idols, or on which Allaahs Name has not been mentioned while slaughtering). [al-Anaam 6:145]

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) forbade the eating of every carnivorous animal that has fangs, and every bird which has talons. (Narrated by Muslim, 6/60) 

And he forbade the flesh of (domestic) donkeys (narrated by al-Mukhari in al-Fath, no. 4215). 

Of the foods which are to be found nowadays, some of them are clearly haraam, such as dead meat [from an animal which has died naturally as opposed to being slaughtered properly] and pork. Some foods may contain ingredients and derivatives which come from haraam sources, so we have to find out where they come from so that we may know what the ruling is concerning them. The gelatin which was mentioned in the question may originate from the skin, muscles and bones of haraam animals such as pigs. Hence gelatin which is derived from collagen which comes from pigs is haraam, because it is as if the pig had been turned into salt. [IMG]The most correct view is that it is haraam even if it has been changed, so long as it originally came from a pig, which is haraam. [/IMG] 

The fats which are used in foods come either from vegetable sources or animal sources. 

If they come from vegetable sources they are halaal, so long as they have not been mixed with anything that is impure (najjis) or anything that could contaminate them.  If they come from animal sources, they are either from animals that we are permitted to eat or animals that we are not permitted to eat. 

If they come from an animal that we are permitted to eat, then they come under the same ruling as the meat of that animal. 

If they come from an animal which it is haraam for us to eat  such as pigs  then we look at whether they are used in foods *or for other purposes.*  

If they are used for non-food purposes, e.g. *many fats are used in making soap, then there is a difference of scholarly opinion* , but the most correct view is that they are haraam.  

If they are used in foods, e.g., pig fat (lard) is used in making sweets and other foods, this is haraam.  

With regard to cheese: if it is made from the milk of an animal which we are not permitted to eat, then according to scholarly consensus it is not permissible to eat it. If it is made from the milk of an animal which we are permitted to eat, and it is known that it is made with rennet that has been derived from an animal slaughtered according to shareeah and it has not been mixed with any najaasah (impurity), then it may be eaten. 

[*U]If it was made with rennet derived from dead meat, there is a difference of scholarly opinion as to whether we may eat it* , but the most correct view is that it is haraam. [/U] 

If it was made with rennet from a source which is inherently naajis (impure), such as rennet derived from pigs, then it should not be eaten.  

See Ahkaam al-Atimah fil-Shareeah al-Islamiyyah by al-Tareeqi, p. 482 

In many cases these matters are unclear to the Muslim (he does not know the source of food ingredients). In this case, it is better to fear Allaah and be cautious. Avoiding doubtful things may be preferable to using them in these circumstances , as stated in the hadeeth _narrated by al-Numaan ibn Basheer (may Allaah be pleased with him) who said: I heard the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) say  and al-Numaan pointed to his ears  That which is lawful is plain and that which is unlawful is plain, and between the two of them there are doubtful matters about which not many people know. Thus he who avoids doubtful matters clears himself in regard to his religion and his honour, but he who falls into doubtful matters falls into that which is unlawful, like the shepherd who pastures around a sanctuary, all but grazing therein. Truly every king has a sanctuary, and truly Allaahs sanctuary is His prohibitions. Truly in the body there is a morsel of flesh which, if it is sound, all the body is sound and which, if it is corrupt, all of it will be corrupt. Truly it is the heart. 

(Narrated by Muslim, 1599)._  

From the above we learn that the basic principle concerning food is that it is halaal, apart from those things for which there is clear evidence (daleel) that they are haraam, such as dead meat, blood, animals sacrificed to other than Allaah and meat over which the name of Allaah was not pronounced at the time of slaughter. Concerning the foods mentioned in the question: if it is proven that they contain ingredients derived from haraam sources, it is necessary to avoid them, otherwise they need not be avoided. If you are not sure whether they contain anything haraam or not  without being paranoid or succumbing to the waswaas (insinuating whispers of the Shaytaan)  then it is preferable to avoid them as a precaution out of fear of Allaah. 

And Allaah knows best. 



Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (www.islam-qa.com)

----------


## Joesoef

Hmmm. Zeep van dierlijke vetten is dus volgens sommigen haraam, ookal eet je het niet.
Hoe zit het bijvoorbeeld met leren schoenen en zo iets als een boterkwastje (is van varkenshaar)?

Zoals met veel vraagstukken zijn er diverse antwoorden mogelijk. Gelatine is volgens de ene interpretatie haraam en volgens de andere is het halal omdat het een bewerking heeft ondergaan (die verandering door bewerking is chemisch gezien correct, echter de bron blijft het zelfde). Alcohol verdampt als het warmer wordt gemaakt dan 65graden, maar het blijft haraam, toch?

----------


## TheEdge

Ik zou zeggen: er is twijfel over, dus kun je het beter laten. Hoef je er ook niet over in te zitten. 

Dat er in veel gerechten gelatine verwerkt zit, kun je omzeilen door zelf cake en snoep te maken. het is ten eerste leuk, en ten tweede kost het zoveel tijd en werk dat je minder gaat snoepen omdat je niet zoveel tijd hebt om het allemaal te maken. Scheelt ook weer in het groeiende aantal dikke kinderen tegenwoordig. 

Voor de afwerking van je produkt kun je vervolgens een glazuurlaagje maken (van water en poedersuiker, eventueel met een beetje gepureerde aardbei ofzo erdoor, voor de kleur en de smaak), als alternatief voor de gelatine.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Ik zou zeggen: er is twijfel over, dus kun je het beter laten. Hoef je er ook niet over in te zitten. 
> 
> Dat er in veel gerechten gelatine verwerkt zit, kun je omzeilen door zelf cake en snoep te maken. het is ten eerste leuk, en ten tweede kost het zoveel tijd en werk dat je minder gaat snoepen omdat je niet zoveel tijd hebt om het allemaal te maken. Scheelt ook weer in het groeiende aantal dikke kinderen tegenwoordig. 
> 
> Voor de afwerking van je produkt kun je vervolgens een glazuurlaagje maken (van water en poedersuiker, eventueel met een beetje gepureerde aardbei ofzo erdoor, voor de kleur en de smaak), als alternatief voor de gelatine.*



Gelatine is voornamelijk een bindmiddel in van alles. Sausen, gebak, snoep,brood. Van alles. Niet alleen een laagje voor het gebak. Dat is juist het probleem, het zit in heel veel wat je gebruikt.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Gelatine is voornamelijk een bindmiddel in van alles. Sausen, gebak, snoep,brood. Van alles. Niet alleen een laagje voor het gebak. Dat is juist het probleem, het zit in heel veel wat je gebruikt.*


Tja, het vereist dan gewoon wat meer creativiteit. Maar als je een beetje kunt koken, kun je dat probleem makkelijk omzeilen, met aardappelmeel, bloem of door het uberhaupt weg te laten. Je eigen sausen en gebak maken is trouwens ook goedkoper dan kant-en-klaar aanschaffen. Ik doe niet anders.

Dat het zelfs in brood zit, lijkt me trouwens wel sterk. Weet je dat zeker? Ik zal eens op de zak kijken, zometeen. 

Een oud-huisgenoot van mij mocht absoluut niets waar kip of ei in verwerkt zat. Toen heb ik creatief leren worden. Als ze ook nog moslim was geweest, had ze trouwens cht niks meer kant-en-klaar kunnen kopen.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Tja, het vereist dan gewoon wat meer creativiteit. Maar als je een beetje kunt koken, kun je dat probleem makkelijk omzeilen, met aardappelmeel, bloem of door het uberhaupt weg te laten. Je eigen sausen en gebak maken is trouwens ook goedkoper dan kant-en-klaar aanschaffen. Ik doe niet anders.
> 
> Dat het zelfs in brood zit, lijkt me trouwens wel sterk. Weet je dat zeker? Ik zal eens op de zak kijken, zometeen. 
> 
> Een oud-huisgenoot van mij mocht absoluut niets waar kip of ei in verwerkt zat. Als ze ook nog moslim was geweest, had ze cht niks meer kant-en-klaar kunnen kopen.*



Goede vervangers zijn arowroot voor warme gerechten en agagar voor koude. Kwalitatieve goede etenswaren gebruiken lecitine ipv gelatine. Gelatine (http://www.food-info.net/nl/qa/qa-fi45.htm).

----------


## TheEdge

*bassie, verkeerde knopje... ik wilde wat tekst wijzigen in mijn vorige reactie*

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Goede vervangers zijn arowroot voor warme gerechten en agagar voor koude. Kwalitatieve goede etenswaren gebruiken lecitine ipv gelatine. Gelatine (http://www.food-info.net/nl/qa/qa-fi45.htm).*


Arrowroot, is dat hetzelfde als pijlwortel? Ik geloof dat ik geen van beiden ooit gebruikt heb, maar ik ben dan ook niet zo thuis in Marokkaans eten. In watvoor gerechten stop je dat dan zoal? En zit er ook nog iets van smaak aan die dingen, of kan ik gewoon aardappelmeel blijven gebruiken?

----------


## fatima_9

> _Geplaatst door fatima_9_ 
> *Asalamoe 3laykoem beste broeders en zusters, 
> 
> Er is erg veel onduidelijkheid over het feit of gelatine haram of halal is.
> Dit hoeft nu niet meer. 
> Mijn zus die werkt in een laboratorium en die heeft het mij zo uitgelegd. 
> De stof gelatine heeft zo'n lange procces meegemaakt waarin het met verschillende stoffen is vermengd dat het niet meer de stof is dat het was. 
> Mijn zus die gaf me een ander voorbeeld zie hieronder:
> In paracetamol zitten verschillende stoffen als je de verschillende stoffen drinkt kan je er aan dood gaan. Maar de uiteindelijke stof PARACETAMOL is een geneesmiddel. Dit middel is door zoveel stappen gegaan dat het niet meer het dodelijke stof is dat het was.
> ...


Sorry heren hierboven kan je zien dat gelatine HALAL is. 

laat het me weten als iets onduidelijk is. 

asalamoe 3laykoem

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door fatima_9_ 
> *Sorry heren hierboven kan je zien dat gelatine HALAL is. 
> 
> laat het me weten als iets onduidelijk is. 
> 
> asalamoe 3laykoem*


Dan is koken met bier, wijn of port dus ook halal, zolang je maar enige tijd kookt boven de temperatuur waarop de alcohol vervliegt en je de bitterzoete smaak van de drank overhoudt. 

Alhoewel,... je moet dan wel zorgen dat je niet met je hoofd boven de pan hangt tijdens het koken, want dan raak je ng enigzins bedwelmd.

----------


## Goodnight

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *I don't know hoor...Je begint met een varken of eender welk ander dier en op het einde heb je niets meer van dat dier in de substantie?...Waarom begin je dan berhaupt met het dier?*


 Dit las ik eerder op een islam site waarin de vraag werd gesteld aan de Cyber imam....
Volgens mij was het islam online...maar het is een paar jaar geleden dus kan ook een andere site zijn.

Die Cyber imam vertelde precies hetzelfde wat topicstartster hier ook vermeld.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Jaabir (may Allaah be pleased with him) reported that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: What a good food is vinegar (azijn). (Reported by Muslim, 3/1623)
> 
> When wine turns to vinegar by itself, without any deliberate treatment needed for it to be changed, it is permissible to eat, drink and handle it, according to the consensus of the scholars, because of the hadeeth quoted above.
> 
> But if the wine has become vinegar because of deliberate treatment, by adding vinegar, onions, salt etc., or by any other process, in this case the scholars (may Allaah have mercy on them) differ as to whether it is permissible.
> 
> The Shafiis, Hanbalis and some of the Maalikis say that it is not permissible to deliberately change wine to vinegar because then it is not pure. The evidence (daleel) for this is the hadeeth of Anas ibn Maalik (may Allaah be pleased with him) who said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) was asked whether wine could be changed to be used as vinegar. He said, No. (Reported by Muslim).
> 
> ...


 :student:  Samengevat: Moedwillig Allahs gebod omzeilen door alcohol te veranderen in iets wat je wl mag drinken is verkeerd, doch als het vanzelf omgezet wordt, dan is het een mooie samenloop van omstandigheden, en mag je dankbaar zijn dat er iets is ontstaan wat je mag drinken.

*denkfrons*
Echter: een fles wijn kopen, hem open laten staan en wachten tot hij vanzelf azijn wordt, is dan k verkeerd, omdat je dan k moedwillig wijn verandert in azijn. In zekere zin zou je dus alleen azijn mogen kopen die oorspronkelijk bedoeld was als wijn, maar die door een foutje in het produktieproces in azijn veranderd is terwijl dit helemaal niet de bedoeling was. 

Het gebruiken van azijn is dan vooral een duurzaamheidsoverweging, onder het motto "weggooien van dit afvalprodukt is zonde, dus laten we het maar in het eten gebruiken". 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik die gedachtegang als duurzaamheids- en ekofreak niet eens zo'n gek idee vind... :-)

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door fatima_9_ 
> *Geplaatst door Ibnu:
> als je bacardi (najis) en cola mengt wordt het een baco (taahir) !
> Nou.. die andere kan je nu zelf wel verzinnen he?! 
> 
> Mijn beste broeder dus als ik het goed begrijp zeg jij dat als je cola met bacardi mengt dat dat dus TAAHIR is. Dit betekent dat je het dan wel mag drinken. (als je dit bedoelt natuurlijk en als ik het natuurlijk goed begrijp!!!)
> 
> UUhm maar kijk als bacardie met cola mengt dan zit er minder alcohol percentage in omdat het is verdund dat begrijp ik maar er zit nog alcohol in! dus je kan er ook dronken van worden als je er te veel van drinkt toch.....?!?  
> Maar mijn beste broeder als je er dronken van kan worden dan is het toch niet TAAHIR....?!? dan is het toch haraam. 
> ...


Natuurlijk was dit geen serieuse stelling. Ik probeer de logica achter jouw stelling te laten zien. Dus als je product a vermengt met b en het heet c dan mag het wel. In die orde, maar dat vind ik nogal dubieus om dit zo te doen. 

Wassalam aleikum
Ibnu

----------


## fatima_9

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Natuurlijk was dit geen serieuse stelling. Ik probeer de logica achter jouw stelling te laten zien. Dus als je product a vermengt met b en het heet c dan mag het wel. In die orde, maar dat vind ik nogal dubieus om dit zo te doen. 
> 
> Wassalam aleikum
> Ibnu*


Nou mijn beste broeder dan heb je voor mijn gevoel geen goede voorbeeld gegeven. 
Gelatine is halal WANT hier komt het en let goed op......!Product a is door zoveel procesen gegaan en het heet nu product b. De uiteindelijke product daar zit niks meer in van product a. Product a is omgezet in iets anders. 
Dan vraag je je natuurlijk af waarom gebruik je dan berhaut product a? Nou omdat je product a nodigt hebt om product b te maken. Weliswaar blijft er niks meer van over maar je hebt het wel nodig om de eindproduct te maken. 

Is dit iets duidelijker. 

Als je mijn antwoord niet logisch vindt dan kan je op islamitisch sites het antwoord vinden. Daar staan genoeg vragen hierover in omdat voor sommige mensen het nog onduidelijk is/ was. Ik het daarvandaan en van mijn zus die is analiste en heeft verstand van dat soort dingen. 

asjeblieft
Asalamoe 3laykoem

----------


## fatima_9

> _Geplaatst door fatima_9_ 
> *Ik het daarvandaan en van mijn zus die is analiste en heeft verstand van dat soort dingen.*  
> 
> asjeblieft
> Asalamoe 3laykoem [/B]


Ik het daarvandaan en van mijn zus die is analiste en heeft verstand van dat soort dingen. ----> Ik bedoel ik HEB HET daar vandaan en mijn zus die is analiste en heeft verstand van dat soort dingen.

----------


## fadouaaatje

[QUOTE=Ins;2023096] :verward:  Ok, dit wordt boeiend...Hmm, kan jij mij een manier tonen om tabak en alcohol ook halal te maken, dan is alles compleet.  :boogjes: [/QUOTE

tabak is haram omdat het valt onder zelfmoord je verbrandt je longen en je verkort je levensduur alcohol staat in de koran dat het haram is

----------


## bungaraya

Ik vind het zeer lastig. Ik zie zoveel Moslims die gewoon alles met gelatine eten. Ik doe dat niet, omdat ik weet waar (varkens)gelatine van gemaakt word. Maar zo vaak lees ik de verklaring die ik ook hier weer tegen kom. Door de vele processen die het heeft ondergaan , is het nu halal. Anderen zeggen weer dat dat onzin is. Weer anderen weten het niet, maar zeggen het gewoon te laten.
Maar er zijn zoveel dingen die ik graag zou eten, maar er zit gelatine in. Wie kan mij nou ECHT vertellen hoe het zit???? (waarschijnlijk alleen Allah!)

Rob

----------


## naam

> Ik vind het zeer lastig. Ik zie zoveel Moslims die gewoon alles met gelatine eten. Ik doe dat niet, omdat ik weet waar (varkens)gelatine van gemaakt word. Maar zo vaak lees ik de verklaring die ik ook hier weer tegen kom. Door de vele processen die het heeft ondergaan , is het nu halal. Anderen zeggen weer dat dat onzin is. Weer anderen weten het niet, maar zeggen het gewoon te laten.
> Maar er zijn zoveel dingen die ik graag zou eten, maar er zit gelatine in. Wie kan mij nou ECHT vertellen hoe het zit???? (waarschijnlijk alleen Allah!)
> 
> Rob


Allah wist 1400 jaar gelden ook niet dat gelatine nog moest worden uitgevonden anders was hij wel wat duidelijker geweest. Nu zadelt hij zijn onderdanen met een probleem op en geen Cyber Imam die daar wat aan kan doen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> en geen Cyber Imam die daar wat aan kan doen.


Hun jobsecurity is ermee gegarandeerd. Dat is toch niet niks.

----------


## ronald

> Allah wist 1400 jaar gelden ook niet dat gelatine nog moest worden uitgevonden anders was hij wel wat duidelijker geweest. Nu zadelt hij zijn onderdanen met een probleem op en geen Cyber Imam die daar wat aan kan doen.


Jawel.
Gelatine wordt gewonnen door huiden en beenderen van vooral biggen en koeien na hydrolyse langdurig te laten trekken in heet water. Net zoals bij het trekken van een bouillon lossen de oplosbare bestanddelen op. Vervolgens wordt het resultaat ingedikt en gedroogd. 

De meeste gelatine in voeding is afkomstig van huiden van varkens. Soms kalveren, (soms gevogelte of vis) en van capsules van runderbotten.
Als Gd de Joden al heeft verboden om bepaalde zoogdieren niet te eten omdat ze niet in de categorie van "herkauwenden met gespleten hoeven" vallen en ook geen koshere dieren te eten die niet op de koshere manier zijn geslacht dan ook niet allerlei bij- of naproducten.
Later zijn mensen gaan bedenken dat bepaalde dierproducten processen hebben doorgemaakt en dat dat hun status zou veranderen. Onzin natuurlijk. Niet kosher blijft niet kosher. Dat geldt ook voor gelatine.
In bepaalde koshere huishoudens wordt wel koshere gelatine gemaakt van koshere dieren die op een koshere manier zijn geslacht. Lekker laten doorsudderen die koshere botten en je krijgt vanzelf een gelly drap die je dan verder kunt gebruiken. Eigenlijk heel simpel. In koshere voedingszaken wordt ook koshere gelatine verkocht. Dat is een stuk gemakkelijker. Alle gelatinebevattende producten in de AH moet je maar laten staan Rob.

----------


## lybra321

Waarom al deze discussies ? binnenkort (vanaf november 2009) is er in nederland gewoon halal snoep te koop...dus waarom

ik zou zeggen hou deze topic in de gaten.....binnenkort meer info

----------


## Rain2001

Assalaam alaikoem broeders en zusters,

In geval van twijfel of vermoede dat iets haraam kan zijn, raad ik aan liever wat anders te eten of te drinken. Precies zoals The edge heeft gezegd.
Je kunt zulke dingen/problemen beter voorkomen.

----------


## naam

> Assalaam alaikoem broeders en zusters,
> 
> In geval van twijfel of vermoede dat iets haraam kan zijn, raad ik aan liever wat anders te eten of te drinken. Precies zoals The edge heeft gezegd.
> Je kunt zulke dingen/problemen beter voorkomen.


Wat voor problemen kun je dan krijgen als je geen halal snoep eet?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>In geval van twijfel of vermoede dat iets haraam kan zijn<...>


Onmogelijk. Geen twijfelgevallen in een volmaakt geloof.

----------


## Germen Roding

Over smaak valt niet te twisten. 
Moslims houden zich voornamelijk bezig met de vraag hoe ze moeten eten, hoe ze moeten poepen en hoe ze moeten neuken. Dit is een goed voorbeeld.
Christenen houden zich vooral bezig met de vraag hoe ze hun medemens kunnen leren liefhebben als zichzelf en God boven alles. 
Maar goed, als moslims daar gelukkig van worden moeten ze dat vooral doen. Ik zou er zelf niet aan moeten denken. Ik zou me doodschamen als ik moslim was.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Over smaak valt niet te twisten. 
> Moslims houden zich voornamelijk bezig met de vraag hoe ze moeten eten, hoe ze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Dit is een goed voorbeeld.


Wil je een beetje normaal en beschaafd praten.




> Christenen houden zich vooral bezig met de vraag hoe ze hun medemens kunnen leren liefhebben als zichzelf en God boven alles.


Ik heb geen tijd om hier op in te gaan, en het zou off-topic zijn.




> Maar goed, als moslims daar gelukkig van worden moeten ze dat vooral doen. Ik zou er zelf niet aan moeten denken. Ik zou me doodschamen als ik moslim was.


Hebben alleen moslims regelgeving betreft voedsel? Ik dacht het niet! Vind jij ook dat Ronald (joods) zich moet doodschamen omdat hij kosher wil eten? Ga jij ook naar joodse forums met je onbeschofte taalgebruik en joden daar lastig vallen in een topic over voedsel?

En wat dacht je van hindoes? Er zijn hindoes die alle niet-vegetarische E nummers uit hun hoofd kennen, en precies weten welke produkten in de supermarkten ze wel en niet kunnen kopen. Sommigen offeren hun voedsel eerst, en eten niet eens bij mensen waarvan ze vinden dat ze onzuiver leven.

Ga jij ook naar een forum van hindoes, en plaats je daar:

_Maar goed, als hindoes daar gelukkig van worden moeten ze dat vooral doen. Ik zou er zelf niet aan moeten denken. Ik zou me doodschamen als ik hindoe was._

Jij en ik weten allebei dat je dat niet doet.

Als je niets te melden hebt over voedsel/gelatine, gelieve dan niet te reageren, deze topic gaat niet over jouw onderbuik gevoelens.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wil je een beetje normaal en beschaafd praten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb geen tijd om hier op in te gaan, en het zou off-topic zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebben alleen moslims regelgeving betreft voedsel? Ik dacht het niet! Vind jij ook dat Ronald (joods) zich moet doodschamen omdat hij kosher wil eten? Ga jij ook naar joodse forums met je onbeschofte taalgebruik en joden daar lastig vallen in een topic over voedsel?
> ...


Nogmaals, ik vind het een complete non-discussie. 
Ik ken de nodige hindoes en ze hebben het vrijwel nooit over voedsel. Veel hindoes zijn vegetarir omdat ze dieren geen kwaad willen doen. Een standpunt waar ik respect voor heb. Joden kennen vergelijkbare suffe voedselwetten als moslims maar er zijn hier geen joden dus waarom zou ik die er bij halen. Maar typische onderbuikonderwerpen als voeding, copulatie en defaecatie kunnen op de warme belangstelling van de moslim theologen rekenen.

Jezus zei het al: een mens wordt niet onrein van wat hij in zijn mond stopt, maar van wat er uit zijn mond komt=wat hij spreekt. Er komt meer ellende in de wereld door haatzaaien, leugens en laster dan door het verorberen van varkens. Als moslims meer zouden doen aan het bestrijden van roddel, laster en hate speech en minder aan dit suffe geneuzel over gelatine, denk ik dat de wereld een stuk betere plaats zou zijn.

Jammer daarom dat sommige moslims zich niet bezig houden met echt belangrijke dingen zoals armen, zieken en oude mensen helpen, in plaats van dit gezanik over deze onbenulligheden. Of is dit ook een onderbuikgevoel? Lang leve de onderbuik dan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Germen,




> Nogmaals, ik vind het een complete non-discussie.


Tja als ik ga surfen en ik vind een discussie over voetbal op een katholiek forum, dan vind ik dat ook een non-discussie. Maar dan ga ik daar (in de topic over voetbal) toch ook niet zeuren over de drie-eenheid of wel soms? Dat zou behoorlijk dom overkomen. 




> Ik ken de nodige hindoes en ze hebben het vrijwel nooit over voedsel. Veel hindoes zijn vegetarir omdat ze dieren geen kwaad willen doen, Een standpunt waar ik respect voor heb.


Zou het? Misschien hebben ze het er met jou niet over. En wellicht kom je nooit op een forum van hun, of nooit bij hun thuis. Je komt alleen moslims lastig vallen of niet soms? Waarom eigenlijk? 

Je slaat de plank helemaal mis. Juist voor hindoes is voedsel heel erg belangrijk, het speelt een belangrijke rol bij aanbidding. Het voedsel wat geofferd wordt aan de deities heeft een religieuze lading, volgens hindoes reinigt geofferd voedsel lichaam en geest. Hindoes geloven dat het bewustzijn van de kok, het voedsel beinvloedt en daarmee ook het bewustzijn van de eter (zelfs van atheisten). Sommige orthodoxe hindoes eten zelfs niet buitenshuis en nemen hun eigen eten mee.

Vegetarisch voedsel bevat naar hun zeggen meer subtiele componenten zoals kennis en reinheid in tegenstelling tot vlees wat het spirituele bewustzijn zou verlagen. 



Dus als er voor 1 groep voedsel belangrijk is dan is het wel voor hun. 




> Joden kennen vergelijkbare suffe voedselwetten als moslims maar er zijn hier geen joden dus waarom zou ik die er bij halen.


Oh jawel hoor, onder andere Ronald komt hier vaak, hij heeft zelfs hier gereageerd in deze topic, scroll maar even terug. De vraag is echter of je ook naar een joods forum gaat met je denigrerende opmerking dat joden 'suffe voedselwetten' hebben. Ik heb erg veel bewondering wat dat betreft voor Ronald die zich aan zijn voedsel wetten probeert te houden. Ik zou er nog wel meer van willen weten, misschien later als ik wat meer tijd heb.




> Maar typische onderbuikonderwerpen als voeding, copulatie en defaecatie kunnen op de warme belangstelling van de moslim theologen rekenen.


Ik wil mijn dank uitspreken voor je woordkeuze. Dat waardeer ik zeer, en zie dit als een eerste lichtpuntje in onze discussie.
Waar je precies op doelt met de laatste twee zaken is mij vooralsnog niet duidelijk, maar dat is off-topic.
Islam is a way of life, dus allerlei onderwerpen komen aan bod. Dat is bij vele religies het geval. 




> Jezus zei het al: een mens wordt niet onrein van wat hij in zijn mond stopt, maar van wat er uit zijn mond komt=wat hij spreekt. Er komt meer ellende in de wereld door haatzaaien, leugens en laster dan door het verorberen van varkens. Als moslims meer zouden doen aan het bestrijden van roddel, laster en hate speech en minder aan dit suffe geneuzel over gelatine, denk ik dat de wereld een stuk betere plaats zou zijn.


At Jezus varkensvlees volgens de bijbel? Er is geen enkel bewijs dat hij dat deed integendeel, Jezus zich aan de joodse wetten.

Matthus 5

_17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen.

18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

19 Zo wie dan een van deze minste geboden zal ontbonden, en de mensen alzo zal geleerd hebben, die zal de minste genaamd worden in het Koninkrijk der hemelen; maar zo wie dezelve zal gedaan en geleerd hebben, die zal groot genaamd worden in het Koninkrijk der hemelen._

Je praat over haatzaaien, leugens en laster. Als er iemand haat zaait, dan is het wel Ali Sina, van faithfreedom, die site waar jij zo vertoeft (zie topic .why so many ppl are converting):

_Americans are not killing civilians and children as Muslims lie to incite hate. Muslims are liars by nature. Muslims are the followers of Satan and they lie instinctively. They blatantly and shamelessly lie the way Muhammad instructed them to do.

http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina50913.htm

And this is a Muslim scholar! Do not assume that other Muslim scholars are different. Once reason fails, all of them drop the mask and show you their real identity. Beneath the smiling veneer of every Muslim, lurks a thug, a hooligan, a ruffian, a hoodlum. 

http://www.faithfreedom.org/debates/asadi60122.htm

When Americans and Europeans convert to Islam they become just as mindless zombies and hatemongering terrorists as their Middle Easterner co-religionists. It is this demonic faith, this disease of the mind that converts humans into beasts. 
This is not a joke. This is a serious matter. Islam must be ridiculed and Muhammad must be laughed at so much that the intelligent people feel ashamed calling themselves Muslim. 
http://www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina60206p2.htm_

Je schreef al eerder dat Christenen zich vooral bezig met houden met de vraag hoe ze hun medemens kunnen leren liefhebben als zichzelf en God boven alles. Ik neem aan dat jij geen christen bent, gezien je botte opmerkingen? Een ware christen gaat zelfs naar een bordeel toe om met liefde te prediken! Waarom kun jij dan niet een beetje aardiger zijn voor ons moslims en wat open staan?




> Jammer daarom dat sommige moslims zich niet bezig houden met echt belangrijke dingen zoals armen, zieken en oude mensen helpen, in plaats van dit gezanik over deze onbenulligheden. Of is dit ook een onderbuikgevoel? Lang leve de onderbuik dan.


Aalmoezen kunnen het beste in het geheim gegeven worden. Goede daden zoals het helpen van oude mensen en zieken, hang je niet aan de grote klok. Zij moeten worden gepleegd omwille van God, en niet omwille van de mensen, door te gaan showen, of om te laten zien hoe goed je wel bent.

Je suggereert hier dat moslims dus geen goede daden doen en christenen wel. Correct me if I am wrong.

Verder is een groot deel van de wereld het niet met jouw (westerse?) denkwijze eens. Vele mensen vinden dat voedsel invloed heeft op je gemoedstoestand (macrobiotiek, oosterse aziatische levensbeschouwingen, kosher eten, prasad). 

Dat is geen reden om zo (vervelend) te reageren, en zeker geen toonbeeld voor de christelijke zienswijze: _'Heb je naaste lief'_. 
Dat er een topic wordt geopend over gelatine wil niet zeggen dat er niet over andere onderwerpen wordt gedebateerd. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Snowwhite

----------


## Joesoef

> Over smaak valt niet te twisten. 
> Moslims houden zich voornamelijk bezig met de vraag hoe ze moeten eten, hoe ze moeten poepen en hoe ze moeten neuken. Dit is een goed voorbeeld.
> Christenen houden zich vooral bezig met de vraag hoe ze hun medemens kunnen leren liefhebben als zichzelf en God boven alles. 
> Maar goed, als moslims daar gelukkig van worden moeten ze dat vooral doen. Ik zou er zelf niet aan moeten denken. Ik zou me doodschamen als ik moslim was.




Leuk he overdrijven. Een en ander beetje in een kwaad daglicht zetten, nuance verschuiven, een en ander vergroten en opblazen.

Jij bent een ras provocateur die herrie komt schoppen. Een akelig bermensch.

----------


## reallife

> Ik zou me doodschamen als ik moslim was.


Waarom eigenlijk? Zie daar geen reden toe. 

Ben jij christen?  :argwaan:

----------


## abu_tarik

FW: Waarom varkensvet niet wordt genoemd, maar code (s) worden afgedrukt? read lezen 

Posted by: 'bisirore' bisirore Geplaatst door: 'bisirore' bisirore 
Fri Jan 4, 2008 11:37 am (PST) Vrij 4 jan 2008 11:37 (CET) 
PIG FAT By Dr. M. Amjad Khan Varkensvet Door Dr M. Amjad Khan 

In nearly all the western countries including Europe, the PRIMARY choice for meat is PIG. In bijna alle westerse landen, waaronder Europa, de primaire keuze voor vlees is varken. There are a lot of farms in these countries to breed this animal. Er zijn veel van de bedrijven in deze landen om deze dieren te fokken. In France alone, Pig Farms account for more than 42,000. Alleen al in Frankrijk, varkenshouderijen goed voor meer dan 42.000. 

PIGS have the highest quantity of FAT in their body than any other animal. Varkens hebben de grootste hoeveelheid vet in hun lichaam dan ieder ander dier. But Europeans and Americans try to avoid fats. Maar de Europeanen en de Amerikanen proberen om vetten te vermijden. 

Thus, where does the FAT from these PIGS go? Zo, waar het vet is dat van deze varkens gaan? All pigs are cut in slaughter houses under the control of the department of food and it was the headache of the department of food to dispose of the fat removed from these pigs. Alle varkens worden gesneden in slachterijen onder de controle van het departement van voedsel en het was de hoofdpijn van de afdeling van voedsel te ontdoen van het vet verwijderd van deze varkens. 

Formerly, it was burnt (about 60 years ago). Vroeger was verbrand (ongeveer 60 jaar geleden). Then they thought of utilizing it. Toen ze dachten van het gebruik van het. First, they experimented it in the making of SOAPS and it worked. Ten eerste, ze experimenteerde in het maken van zeep en het werkte. 

Then, a full network was formed and this FAT was chemically Processed, Packed and Marketed, while the other manufacturing companies bought it. Vervolgens werd een volledig netwerk gevormd en dit vet is chemisch behandeld, verpakt en verkocht, terwijl de andere industrile bedrijven gekocht. In the meantime, all European States made it a rule that every Food, Medical and Personal Hygiene product should have the ingredients listed on its cover. In de tussentijd alle Europese staten maakte er een regel dat alle levensmiddelen, moeten de medische en persoonlijke hygine product zijn de ingredinten vermeld op de kaft. So, this ingredient was listed as PIG FAT. Dus werd dit ingredint vermeld als varkensvet. 

Those who are living in Europe for the past 40 years know about this. Degenen die in Europa wonen de afgelopen 40 jaar weten. But, these products came under a ban by the ISLAMIC COUNTRIES at that time, which resulted in a trade deficit. Maar, deze producten kwam onder een verbod door de islamitische landen op dat moment, wat resulteerde in een tekort op de handelsbalans. 

Going back in time, if you are somehow related to South East Asia, you might know about the provoking factors of the 1857 CIVIL WAR. Teruggaan in de tijd, als je een of andere manier gerelateerd aan Zuid-Oost Azi, zou u weten over de provocerende factoren van de 1857 Burgeroorlog. At that time, Rifle Bullets were made in Europe and transported to the sub-continent through the Sea.It took months to reach there and the gun powder in it was ruined due to the exposure to sea. Op dat moment waren Rifle Bullets in Europa gemaakt en vervoerd naar de sub-continent via de Sea.It nam maanden de tijd om daar te bereiken en het kruit erin geruneerd was te wijten aan de blootstelling aan zee. 

Then, they got the idea of coating the Bullets with fat, which was PIG FAT. Dan kregen ze het idee van het coaten van de kogels met vet, dat was spek. The fat layer had to be scratched by teeth before using them. De vetlaag moest worden gekrabd door de tanden voordat je ze gebruikt. When the word spread, the soldiers, mostly Muslim and some Vegetarians, refused to fight.Which eventually lead to the Civil War. Wanneer het woord verspreiden, de soldaten, voornamelijk moslims en sommige vegetarirs, weigerde fight.Which uiteindelijk leiden tot de Burgeroorlog. The Europeans recognized these facts, and instead of writing PIG FAT, they started writing ANIMAL FAT.All those living in Europe since 1970′s know this fact. De Europeanen erkende deze feiten, en in plaats van het schrijven van varkensvet, begonnen ze met het schrijven van DIEREN FAT.All die in Europa wonen sinds 1970's weten dit feit. When the companies were asked by authorities from the MUSLIM COUNTRIES, what animal fat is it, they were told it was COW and SHEEP Fat. Bij de bedrijven werd gevraagd door de autoriteiten van de islamitische landen, wat dierlijk vet is, werd hen verteld werd Fat koeien en schapen. Here again a question raised, if it was COW or SHEEP Fat, still it is HARAAM to MUSLIMS, as these animal were not SLAUGHTERED as per the ISLAMIC LAW. Hier weer een vraag, als het COW of schapenvet, toch is het haram voor moslims, omdat deze dieren niet geslacht per de islamitische wet. Thus, they were again banned. Zo werden ze opnieuw verboden. 
Now, these multinational companies were again facing a severe drought of money as 75% of their income comes from selling their goods to Muslim Countries, and these earn BILLIONS OF DOLLARS of Profit from their exports to the MUSLIM WORLD. Nu, deze multinationale ondernemingen werden opnieuw geconfronteerd met een ernstige droogte van het geld als 75% van hun inkomen komt uit de verkoop van hun goederen naar islamitische landen, en deze verdienen MILJARDEN dollars van de winst van hun uitvoer naar de moslimwereld. 

Finally they decided to start a coding language, so that only their Departments of Food Administration should know what they are using, and the common man is left lurking in the dark.Thus, they started E-CODES. Uiteindelijk besloten ze om een codering taal te beginnen, zodat alleen hun Afdelingen van Food Administration moeten weten wat ze gebruiken, en de gewone man wordt overgelaten de loer in de dark.Thus, begonnen ze E-codes. These E- INGREDIENTS are present in a majority of products of multinational firms including, but not limited to - Deze E-ingredinten zijn aanwezig in een meerderheid van de producten van multinationale ondernemingen, inclusief maar niet beperkt tot - 

TOOTH PASTE, Tandpasta, 
SHAVING CREAM Scheerschuim 
CHEWING GUM, Kauwgom, 
CHOCOLATE, Chocolade, 
SWEETS, Snoep, 
BISCUITS, Koekjes, 
CORN FLAKES, TOFFEES, Cornflakes, toffees, 
CANNED FOODS, Ingeblikt voedsel, 
FRUIT TINS, FRUIT blikken, 

Some medication Multi-vitamins Since these goods are being used in all MUSLIM Countries indiscrimately, our society is facing problems like shamelessness, rudeness and sexual promiscuity. Sommige medicijnen Multi-vitaminen Aangezien deze goederen worden gebruikt in alle moslimlanden indiscrimately, onze samenleving wordt geconfronteerd met problemen zoals schaamteloosheid, brutaliteit en seksuele promiscuteit. 

So, I request all MUSLIMS or non pork [meat] eaters to check the ingredients of the ITEMS of daily use and match it with the following list of E-CODES. Dus, ik verzoek alle moslims of niet varkensvlees [vlees] eters naar de ingredinten van de bestanddelen van het dagelijks gebruik te controleren en te matchen met de volgende lijst van E-codes. If any of the ingredients listed below is found, try to avoid it, as it has got PIG FAT; Wanneer een van de ingredinten zoals hieronder vermeld is gevonden, deze proberen te vermijden, zoals het heeft varkensvet; 

E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252,E270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475,E476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494, E495, E542,E570, E572, E631, E635, E904. E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252, E270, e280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432 , E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475, E476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494, E495, E542, E570, E572 , E631, E635, E904. 

Dr. M. Amjad Khan Dr M. Amjad Khan 
Medical Research Institute Medical Research Institute 
United States Verenigde Staten

----------


## Joesoef

> FW: Waarom varkensvet niet wordt genoemd, maar code (s) worden afgedrukt? read lezen



Het is niet vet maar delen van het varken. Alles maar dan ook alles wordt gebruikt van het varken, het wordt zelfs gebruikt voor het maken van printplaten in onder meer mobieltjes. Gaat dus niet om het vet maar om de chemische verbindingen die in het varken zitten. eea wordt dusdanig bewerkt dat je eigenlijk net zoals als over gelatine kan zeggen dat het niet meer het oorspronkelijke product is, varken, maar een nieuwe chemische verbinding.

Mi blijft gelatine haram, wat een fabriek er ook mee doet. Je maakt het jezelf praktisch onmogelijk alle onzuivere Enummers te vermijden.

----------

